# Walnut Creek CA Comcast channels moved - need to change TiVo channel lineup



## Jason (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this, so if it should be in another folder, mods please move it. Comcast moved around some channels on 3/21 in Walnut Creek:

KNTV Ch 11 --> Ch 3
KICU Ch 3 --> Ch 6
Local Access Ch 6 --> Ch 28
TVGuide Ch 28 --> Ch 11

My TiVos didn't automatically update the guide info. In order for them to recognize the correct channel numbers, I had to change the channel lineup (Messages and Settings --> Settings --> Channels --> Channel List --> Enter key). This will take a while (it took about 30 minutes for me) to re-run part of Guided Setup and download program info, so you should only do this if you have enough time before upcoming recordings.


----------

